# Several Frame Modifications By Joe Cargola For Whizzers



## Goldenrod (May 8, 2020)

At 35 MPH a frame should be tight and strong.  Please notice axel adjusters, motor mounts a spring adjusting bar, brake arm welded in and the modification of the top bar for clearance. The fork stops are hard to see in the picture. I showed how to clean the welds and how to design a stand for starting and holding the racer upright so that a bobbed fender can be used to show the bike more clearly during display. 1" square stock from Home Depot.  Silver slides are easy to use. The tank is from a Jessie James bike.  Frames can be sent by mail.  This next racer will be a purple-blue racer called the Blue Streak.  The other frames will be red Whizzer Specials


----------

